# March Strategy (2)



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

Again I present you my strategy , if interested come to achieve results together. In styles like martingale the most important thing is calmness , we have enough experience to deal with tight situations , which gives us an advantage over bookmakers. Here we will publish a complete cycle of doubling the funds. Good luck !Starting capital 1000. 

www.smartbet247.com


*Maccabi Tel Aviv u19 0-0 Hapoel Hadera u19 israel goals 11min
Over 1 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Maccabi Tel Aviv u19 loose  ..
=============================
Ternana u19 0-0 Cosenza u19 .. italy goals .. 26min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,02..
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Ternana u19 loose  ..
========================
Estrella 2-0 Feirense Portugal corners 8min
Over 6 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

Estrella loose..  
===========================
Hatayspor 1-5 Fatih corners turkey 62min 
Over 9asian corners @2,30 
bet 28 (step 4)


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Hatayspor ..  loose ..
==========================
Alessandria u19 3-3 Cittadella u19 goals .. Italy 71min
Over 7 asian goals @2,05..
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Alessandria u19 loose ... 
=============================
Viktoria Koln 0-1 Wehen Germany corners 13min
Over 4,5 corners @2,10 .. 
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Viktoria Koln 2-3 Wehen corners ..
Wooon bank now 1019,50 .. 
=============================
Paderborn 0-1 Fortuna Duseldorf Germany 79min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Paderborn 1-1 Fortuna Duseldorf .. *
*Woon bank now 1023... *
*========================================
Levante 0-1 Espanyol Spain goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals  ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Levante 1-1 Espanyol ft*
*Woon bank now 1026,50 *
*=============================
Freiburg 1-0 Wolfsburg Germany .. 27min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,45..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Freiburg 2-0 Wolfsburg ht *
*Wooon bank now 1031,57..  *
*===========================================
KV Mechelen 2-0 Charleroi Belgium 27min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Mechelen .. looose  
=============================
CSKA Sofia 0-0 Tsarsko Selo 33min goals
Over 0,5ht goals @2,25.. 
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*CSKA Sofia loose.. 
===========================
Brentford 0-0 Burnley England 68min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,01
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Brentford 2-0 Burnley ft .. *
*Wooon bank now 1035,21 ..  *
*===================================
Piast Gliwice 4-1 Lechia Gdansk corners Poland  26min
Over 7,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Piast Gliwice loose ..  
===============================
Flyerelarm Admira 2-0 SV Ried goals Austria 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Admira looose ..  
============================
Borussia M'Gladbach 2-0 Hertha Berlin  corners 30min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Gladbach .. loose .  
============================
Valenciennes 1-0 Dijon corners France 20min
Over 3,5 corners @2,15 .. 
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Valenciennes .loose.  
=========================
Carlos Mannucci 3-5 Carlos Stein  Peru corners .. 55min
Over 12,5 corners @2,05
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Carlos Mannucci 4-11 Carlos Stein corners ft*
*Wooon bank now 1045,71.. *
*==============================================
Aldosivi 0-0 Tigre Argentina 21min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Aldosivi 0-0 Tigre .. loose  .. 
====================================
Heidenheim 2-0 Werder Bremen goals Germany 68min
Over 3 asian goals @2,12
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Heidenheim 2-1 Werder Bremen .. void
======================================
Seatle Sounders 1-1 LA Galaxy USA Corners .. 32min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Seatle loose ..  
==========================
Corinthians 1-0 Ponte Preta goals Brazil 25min
Over 1,5 goals ht  @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Corinthians 3-0 Ponte Preta ht *
*Wooon bank now 1049,21..  *
*================================
Caracas 0-0 Zamora Venezuela goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals @2,05.. 
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Caracas 0-1 Zamora .*
*Wooon bank now 1052,88 ..  *
*==================================
Leon 0-1 Tigres UANL Mexico goals 26min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,05.
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Leon 0-2 Tigres UANL ht.. *
*Woon bank now 1056,55.. *
*================================
Oriente Petrolero 0-1 Blooming Bolivia goals 26min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Oriente 0-1 ht .. loose  
=============================
Ehime 1-4 Kattaller Toyama Japan corners 63min
Over 8,5 corners @2,07..
bet 7 (step 2)






						Live betting (120322 – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Ehime loose ..  
=====================
Busan Park 0-0 Bucheon Korea goals 79min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,50..
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Busan Park 0-1 Bucheon *
*Wooon bank now 1067,05.. *
*=================================
Viktoria Zizkov 0-1 Sparta Prague B Czeczh .. goals 25min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Viktoria Zizkov 1-1 Sparta Prague B ht*
*Wooon bank now 1070,55.. *
*========================================
Lion City 2-4 Tampines Rovers Singapore .. corners 79min
Over 7,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Lion City .. loose  ..
========================
Bangkok United 0-0 Chonburi Thailand corners .. 22min
Over 2 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Bangkok loose ..  
============================
Roma u19 0-0 Atalanta u19 Italy goals 26min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Roma u19 .. loose ..  
============================
Leotar 0-0 Zeljeznicar 19min Bosnia .. goals
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05.. 
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Leotar .. loose  .. 
=========================
Luton 4-4 QPR England corners.. 85min
Over 9 asian corners @2,05..
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Luton .. loose ..  
=====================
AC Bobigny u19 0-0 Rennes u19 France 31min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,35..
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Bobigny u19 0-2 Rennes u19 .. ht*
*Wooon bank now 1120,05.. *
*=====================================
Leeds 1-0 Norwich .. England corners 20min
Over 4 asian corners @2,07.. 
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Leeds 3-1 Norwich corners.. void .
================================
Pisa 1-0 Cremonese Italy .. corners 17min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Pisa 3-4 Cremonese .. corners ht*
*Wooon bank now 1123,72  *
*====================================
Verona 0-2 Napoli Italy goals  73min
Over 2,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Verona 1-2 Napoli ft*
*Wooon bank now 1127,22  *
*============================
Basel 0-4 Servette Switzerland .. corners 33min
Over 5,5 corners @2,07..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Basel .. loose.. 
========================
Gornik Polkowice 0-0 Widzew Lodz Poland .. goals 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Gornik Polkowice .. loose .. 
===============================
Eintracht Frankfurt 2-1 Bochum Germany goals 63min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurt looose..  
================================
Hapoel Haifa 4-5 Hapoel Jerusalem Israel corners ., 76min
Over 11 asian corners @2,05
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Hapoel Haifa .. loose  
================================
Real Sociedad 1-0 Alaves goals  71min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05..
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Real Sociedad lose ..  
===========================
Orense 1-0 Club 9 de Octubre Ecuador corners 30min
Over 2,5 ht corners @2,10
bet 120 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Orense looose..  
=====================
Lanus 0-0 Colon Argentina goals 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 240 (step 7)*


----------



## 168predict (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice predictions


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Lanus 1-0 Colon ht .. *
*Wooon bank now 1158,72 ..  *
*====================================
Deportivo Laferrere 4-1 Club Leandro Argentina corners 61min
Over 9asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Deportivo Laferrere void .. 
==================================
Chimaltenago 0-2 Comunicasiones B Guatemala goals 73min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,25..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 13, 2022)

*Chimaltenago 1-2 Comunicasiones .. *
*Wooon bank now 1163,09 ..  *
*==================================
Palmeiras 1-0 Santos Brazil goals 86min
Over 1,5 goals @2,80..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Palmeiras .. loose  ..
==========================
Santos Laguna 1-1 Tijuana Mexico corners .. 13min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Santos Laguna Looose.. 
==============================
PSM Makassar 2-2 Persela Lamongan Indonesia goals 74min
Over 4,5 goals @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*





						Live betting (120322-240322) – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*PSM Makassar .. loose .  
============================
Lecce u19 1-0 Sassuolo u19 Italy 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,07..
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Lecce u19 . loose . 
===========================
Vejle reserves 0-4 Viborg reserves .. goals 68min
Over 5 asian goals @2,05.. 
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Vejle 1-5 Viborg reserves .. *
*Wooon bank now 1173,59..  *
*=======================================
Maccabi Yavne u19 1-0 Maccabi Ashdod 34min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,75..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Maccabi Yavne u19 3-0 Maccabi Ashdod u19*
*Woon bank now 1179,71.. *
*========================================
NK Osijek B 1-0 Dubrava Zagreb Croatia corners  11min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*NK Osiek loose ..  
===============================
Olimpija Lubljana 6-2 NK Celje .. corners Slovenia 59min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Olimpija Lubljana 8-5 Celjie .. *
*Woon bank now 1183,21 ..  *
*====================================
Meppen 0-0 Duisburg Germany 26min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Meppen 1-0 Duisburg .ht *
*Woon bank now 1186,71..  *
*===================================
Club Brugge reserves 2-0 Zulte Waregem reserves goals 25min
Over 3 asian ht goals @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Club Brugge void .. 
=========================
Beitar Jerusalem 0-1 Maccabi Haifa Israel goals 62min
Over 2 asian goals @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Beitar Jerusalem .. loose .. 
===================================
Deinze reserves 3-6 Eupen Reserves corners 73min
Over 11 asian corners @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Deinze 4-9 Eupen reserves corners ft*
*Woon bank now 1190,21..  *
*====================================
Penarol reserves 1-0 Nacional reserves Uruguay  66min
Over 2 asian goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Penarol reserves .. looose ..  
=====================================
Mallorca 0-4 Real Madrid corners 79min
Over 5,5 corners @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Mallorca 1-6 Real Madrid .. *
*Woon bank now 1193,71.. *
*================================
Guairena 0-0 12 de Octubre Paraguay 71min
Over 0,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 14, 2022)

*Guairena looose..  
=========================
The Strongest 0-0 Bolivar corners 28min Bolivia
Over 1,5 corners ht @2,05..
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*The Strongest .. loose ..  
=============================
Toluca women 1-0 Tigres women Mexico goals 80min
over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Toluca w 2-2 Tigres W .. *
*Wooon bank now 1197,21..  *
*====================================
Nacional Asuncion 5-5 Libertad Asuncion corners Paraguay 85min
Over 11 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Nacional Asuncion 8-5 Libertad corners*
*Wooon bank now 1200,71.. *
*==================================
FC Tokyo 0-0 Jubilo Iwata Japan 32min
Over 0,5 ht goals @3,00
bet 4 (step 1)

Strategy for live -- .. luck !





						Live betting (120322 – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*FC Tokyo .. loose  
=====================
FC Bejaia w 5-1 AR Gualema w Algeria .. goals
Over 6,5 goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*FC Bejaia w .. loose  
==============================
Perth Glory 6-0 Central Coast Marinars Australia corners 26min
Over 8,5 corners ht @2,05..
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Perth Glory 8-3 Central Coast corners ht*
*Woon bank now 1205,51..  *
*=========================================
FC Constantine women 1-2 JF Khroub women  corners 35min
Over 4 asian corners @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*FC Constantine women 1-3 ..conrers void..
========================================
Plaza Colonia reserves 0-2 Atl Fenix reserves Uruguay corners 10min
Over 6 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Plaza Colonia .. Atl Fenix reserves .. *
*Woon bank now 1209,51..  *
*===============================
Juventus u19 2-0 Liverpool u19 goals CL 75min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,07
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Juventus u 19 looose  
==========================
Modena 1-0 Siena corners .. Italy 24min
Over 3 asian corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 15, 2022)

*Modena loose .. 
=====================
Brescia 2-3 Benevento corners .. Italy 22min
Over 8 asian corners ht @2,00
 bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Brescia looose..  
=======================
Cancun 1-0 Tapatio Mexico goals 66min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05..
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Cancun .. looose .. 
==========================
Hobart United 1-1 South East United .. Australia .. goals.. 77min
Over 2,5 goals @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Hobart United 2-1 South East ft..*
*Woon bank now 1226,51  ..*
*======================================
Cagliari u19 3-2 Genoa u19  corners Italy 56min
Over 9 asian corners @2,02
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies here , if anyone is willing to visit.





						Live betting (120322 – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Cagliari u19 6-5 Genoa u19 *
*Woon bank now 1230,61.. *
*=================================
Sektzia u19 2-1 Hapoel Rishon u19 Israel corners 28min
Over 5 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Sektzia u19 .. loose .. 
===========================
KF Llapi 0-0 KF Gjilani Kosovo goals  19min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*KF Llapi loose.. 
-===========================
Rosario Central u20 0-3 Guaruja u20 Brazil goals 68min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Rosario Central u20 1-4 Guaruja u20 .. *
*Woon bank now : 1234,61..  *
*========================================
Decic Tuzi 0-2 Buducnost Podgorica 59min Montenegro goals
Over 3 asian goals @2,10.. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Decic Tuzi .. looose  
=======================
Padova 1-0 Mantova Italy goals 79min
Over 1,5 ft goals @2,42
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Padova 1-0 Mantova loose ..  
===============================
Pescara u19 2-1 Napoli u19 .. 80min
Over 3,5 ft goals @2,20
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Pescara u19 2-2 Napoli u19 *
*Wooon bank now 1241,81.. *
*==============================
Al Itihad 3-1 Ismaily Fc Egypt corners .. 29min
Over 5,5 corners @2,02..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Al Itihad 4-3 Ismaily .. *
*Woon bank now 1245,91..  *
*======================================
FC Senica 2-2 Pohronice Slovakia goals 74min
Over 4,5 goals @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Senica 3-2 Pohronice *
*Woon bank now 1250,11.. *
*===============================
Stomil 0-0 GKS Jastrzebie Poland corners 6min
Over 4 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Stomil 5-3 GKSJastzebie corners*
*Woon bank now 1254,11  ..*
*====================================
Perugia 3-0 SPAL Corners italy  23min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,07
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Perugia loose .. 
==========================
Vysocina 8-1 Usti nad Labem  corners Czeczh 68min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Vysocina .. loose .. 
===========================
Viktoria Berlin 0-0 Zwickau Germany goals 76min
Over 0,5 goals @2,45
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Viktoria Berlin .. looose ..  
=====================================
Brighton 0-0 Tottenham England goals 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05..
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Brighton 0-1 Tottenham *
*Woon bank now 1259,71 .. *
*=============================
Lille 2-0 Chelsea corners .. 22min
Over 4,5 @2,15..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Lille .. loose .. 
=====================
Peterborough 1-1 Swansea England goals 57min
Over 3 asian goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Peterborough 2-3 Swansea...*
*Woon bank now 1263,71..  *
*===================================
Juventus 0-1 Villareal goals 83min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,80..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Juventus 0-3 Villareal ..*
*Woon bank now 1270,91.. *
*===============================
Moto Club 1-0 Tombense Brazil 16min goals
Over 1,5 goals @2,00..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 16, 2022)

*Moto Club 1-1 Tombese ht.. *
*Woon bank now 1274,91  ..*
*=============================
Oaxaca 2-0 Tlaxcala corners Mexico .. 11min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,05..
bet 4 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Oaxaca .. loose  
===========================
Olmedo 0-0 Club Atletico Ecuador .. goals 9min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,15
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Olmedo .. void .. 
=============================
Long An 0-0 Pho Hien Vietnam goals .. 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,50
bet 8 (step 2)

Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful ! 





						Live betting (120322 – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com
				



*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

* Long An loose .. 
=============================
PAS Giannina u19 3-1 PAOK u19 Greece goals .. 66min
Over 5 asian goals @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Pas Giannina looose.. 
==============================
Niroye Zamini 0-0 Shahrdari Iran goals 10min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,20
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Niroye Zamini 1-0 Shahrdari *
*Woon bank now 1285,31.. *
*====================================
Tobol 0-0 Kyzylzhar Kazakhstan .. goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Tobol 1-0 Kyzylzhar *
*Wooon bank now 1290,11  *
*===========================
Persija Jakarta 1-0 Madura United corners Indonesia
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,05
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Persija Jakarta .. looose ..  
===================================
Pharco 0-1 National Bank Egypt .. corners 58min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05..
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Pharco looose ..  . 
=========================
Hapoel Bueine 1-0 Hapoel Zalafa  Israel goals 77min
Over 1,5 goals @2,02
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Hapoel Bueine 2-1 Hapoel Zalafa*
*Wooon bank now 1294,51..  *
*=====================================
MC Oran u21 2-0 Hussein Dey u21 Algeria goals 73min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*MC Oran u21 2-1 Hussein Dey u21 *
*Woon bank now 1298,51..  *
*=================================
Al Faisaly 0-0 Al Fateh goals Saudi Arabia 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Al Faisaly looose..  
==========================
Kafr Qasim 1-1 Beitar Tel Aviv Israel  goals 26min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,05..
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Kafr Qasim looose..  
==============================
Monaco 0-1 Braga UEL -- goals 27min 
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Monaco looose .. 
=========================
Gianna Eminio 7-2 Feralpisalo Italy corners 77min
Over 11 asian corners @2,10
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Giana Erminio .. looose.. 
===================================
Basel 3-6 Marseille .. corners 54min
Over 13,5 corners @2,07
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Basel .... looose . 
===========================
AZ 2-1 Bodo Glimt .. CL .. goals 100min
Over 0,5 goals extra time @2,10
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*AZ 2-2 Bodo Glimt ft et .. *
*Woon bank now 1322,51  *
*================================
West Ham 0-0 Sevilla goals 15min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*West Ham 1-0 Sevilla ..*
*Wooon bank now 1326,51..  *
*=====================================
Roma 2-2 Vitesse corners 53min
Over 8 asian corners @2,02
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 17, 2022)

*Roma 5-5 Vitesse *
*Wooon bank now 1330,61.. *
*==============================
Deportivo la Guaira 1-0 Hermanos Sudamericana 26min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,25.. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Deportivo La Guaira*
*Wooon bank now 1335,61 .. *
*==================================
Univ. de Chile 1-1 Curico Unido corners 36min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,02
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Univ de Chile void ... 
=============================
Palmeiras 7-4 Santos corners 73min
Over 13,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Palmeiras .. looose ..  
=================================
Queretaro 2-3 Atletico San Luis corners Mexico 75min
Over 7 asian corners @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Queretaro looose ..  
============================
Mokpo 0-0 Gimhae Korea .. goals 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,60
bet 16 (step 3 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Mokpo looose .. 
===========================
Olympia Fc women 0-1 South Hobart women corners .. Australia 33min
Over 2,5 corners @2,20.
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Olympia fc women loooose.. 
=================================
Bentleig Green u21 2-0 St Albans u21 Australia corners 25min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Betleigh Green u21 void ...
=====================================
Bentleigh Green 4-3 St Albans Australia corners 67min
Over 9,5 @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Bentleigh .. loose .. 
==============================
Yokohama F Marinos 2-3 Sagan Tosu Japan corners 72min
Over 7 asian corners @2,10
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Yokohama void ... 
==================================
Tampines Rovers 1-0 Hougang corners Singapore.. 17min
Over 4 asian corners @2,10
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Tampines Rovers void ... 
==========================
Defensa reserves 2-0 Arsenal de Sarandi reseves corners 35min 
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,10
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Defensa reserves 3-1 Arsenal de Sarandi*
*Wooon bank now 1359,61  .. *
*==============================================
Albirex Niigata 5-2 Lion City corners Singapore 75min
Over 9 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful ! *
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Albirex Niigata 5-5 *
*Wooon bank now 1363,61.. *
*=================================
Smouha 2-1 Alaab Damanhour 82min Egypt goals
Over 3,5 goals @2,60 .. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Smouha 3-1 Alaab .. *
*Wooon bank now 1370 ,01 .. *
*=======================================
Barnsley u23 1-1 Peterborough u23 England goals 77min
Over 2,5 goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Barnsley u23 3-1 Peterborough u23 ..*
*Wooon bank now 1374,01.. *
*=======================================
Ethnikos 0-0 Doxa Cyprus goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,10
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Ethnikos .. looose ..  
============================
FC Brno 0-1 SC Lisen Czeczh goals 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Brno 0-2 Lisen .. *
*Woon bank now 1378,41  .. *
*==================================
Al Salmiyah 7-1 Al Tadamon corners .. 77min Kuwait
Over 10 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Al Salmiyah 9-3 Al Tadamon *
*Wooon bank now 1382,41.. *
*================================
St Pauli 0-0 Heidenheim goals Germany 31min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,75
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*St Pauli .. loose .. 
=======================
Orleans 1-1 Cholet France corners .. 23min
Over 4,5 corners @2,10
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Orleans 6-1 Cholet .. *
*Wooon bank now 1387,21 .. *
*=================================
Almere City 0-0 Den Bosch Holland corners .. 10min
Over 3,5 corners @2,00
bet 4  (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Almere City 3-1 Den Bosch *
*Wooon bank now 1391,21  *
*====================================
 Union Saint Gilose 0-1 Oostende Belgium goals  32min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 4 (step  1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Union Saint Gilose... looose 
================================
Shamrock Rovers 1-2 Sligo Rovers Ireland goals  64min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Shamrock Rovers voiid... 
====================================
Oaxaca B 3-0 Huracanes mexico goals  57min
Over 4 asian goals @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 18, 2022)

*Oaxaca b / 3=2 ..*
*Wooon bank now 1395,41 ..  *
*=================================
Tristan Suarez 0-0 Nueva Chicago corners 13min Argentina
Over 3 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Tristan Suarez .. loose .. 
============================
Indep. del Valle 0-0 Orense corners Ecuador 8min
Over 3,5 corners @2,10 ..
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Indep. Del Valle 2-2 Orense corners*
*Wooon bank now 1400,21  *
*=======================================
Barracas Central 2-1 Sarmiento 76min
Over 3,5 @2,30 .. 
bet 4 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Barracas Central looose..  
==================================
Persik Kediri 0-1 Barito Putera Indonesia goals 77min
Over 1,5 ft goals @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Persik 0-2 Barito Putera ..*
*Woon bank now 1404,41  *
*========================================
Jeonbouk Motors 3-0 Gimcheon corners Korea 18min
Over 5,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)

Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Joenbouk Motors loose..  
==============================
Persiraja 0-1 PS Tira 36min Indonesia goals
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,85..
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Persiraja 0-4 PS Tira *
*Woon bank now 1415,21.. *
*===============================
NK Varazdin u19 2-1 Inter Zapresic u19 corners 22min
Over 5,5 corners @2,15
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*NK Varazdin .. loose .. 
=============================
Fortuna Dusseldorf 0-0 Hamburg goals ..  26min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Fortuna Dusseldorf loose ...  
====================================
Real Sociedad B 1-0 Mirandes .. goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Real Sociedad B looose.. 
===========================
Aston Villa 4-4 Arsenal corners ...England 61min
Over  12 asian corners @2,35..
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Aston Villa loose.. 
=========================
Ternana 2-4 Alessandria Italy corners 71min
Over 8,5 corners @2,10
bet 70 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Ternana looose..  
========================
Mainz 1-0 Arminia Bielefield goals Germany 28min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,15.. 
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Mainz .. loose .. 
==========================
HNK Gorica 1-0 HNK Rijeka Croatia goals 80min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 280 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*HNK Gorica looose.. 
=============================
Swansea 1-4 Birmingham England corners 67min
Over 7,5 corners @2,10..
bet 700 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

looose.. 

*Elche 2-1 Valencia corners 75min
Over 5 asian corners @2,10
bet 1400  (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Elche 4-2 Valencia corners .. *
*Woon bank now 1635,21  *
*==================================
Vojvodina 0-0 Cukaricki 16min Serbia
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,02.. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Vojvodina 1-0 Cukaricki*
*Woon bank now 1639,31  *
*============================
Seraing United 0-0 Oh Leuven goals Belgium 27min
Over 0,5 goals @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Seraing United looose.. 
===========================
Santa Clara 0-1 Belenenses corners Portugal 20min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Santa Clara 1-3 Belenenses ..*
*Woon bank now 1643,31 *
*======================================
Lech Poznan 0-0 Jagellonia Poland .. goals 29min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Lech Poznan looose..  
==============================
Cienciano 1-0 Sport Boys Peru goals 28min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Cienciano 2-0 Sport Boys .. *
*Wooon bank now 1647,51 *
*=====================================
Portuguesa 9-2 Zulia .. corners Venezuela 61min
Over 15 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 19, 2022)

*Portuguesa 15-2 Zulia ..*
*Woon bank now 1651,51 ..  *
*======================================
Plaza Colonia 0-1 Albion Uruguay goals 24min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Plaza Colonia looose.. 
=================================
Cafetaleros 0-0 Reboceros Mexico goals 24min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Cafetaleros 1-0 Reboceros *
*Wooon bank now 1655,71. *
*===================================
Pachuca 0-1 Cruz Azul corners ht
Over 5,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Pachuca .. loose.. 
====================================
Academica Cinceni 0-0 Sepsi u19 goals Romania 21min
Over 1 asian goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Academica Clinceni u19 .. loose. 
===============================
Ajaccio u19 1-1 Saint Etienne u19 goals  77min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Ajaccio u19 2-1 Sain Etienne u19*
*Woon bank now 1659,71  ..*
*==================================
Persela Lamongan 0-0 Bhayangkara Indonesia goals 25min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00*
bet 5 (step 1)

*Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Persela Lamongan 0-1 Bhayangkara *
*Woon bank now 1664,71  *
*======================================
Nacional 0-3 Academica corners Portugal 52min
Over 7,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Nacional 1-10 Academica *
*Wooon bank now 1669,71.. *
*==================================
QPR 1-0 Peterborough corners .. England 30min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*QPR 3-0 Peterborough corners*
*Woon bank now 1674,71  *
*====================================
AB 0-1 Thisted corners Denmark 34min
Over 2 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*AB Void. ... 
========================
Sonderyske 0-0 Randers 21min  corners Denmark
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Sonderyske .. looose .. 
================================
Vicenza 0-0 Ascoli 71min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Vicenza 2-0 Ascoli*
*Woon bank now 1680,71  *
*==============================
Botev Plovdiv 2-0 CSKA Sofia goals Bulgaria 75min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,15..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Botev Plovdiv .. loose .. 
===================================
Bordeaux 0-2 Montpellier France goals 76min
Over 3 asian goals @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Bordeaux loose ...  
=========================
PSV 1-0 Fortuna Sittard Holland goals 31min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*PSV 3-0 Fortuna Sittard ..*
*Woon bank now 1686,71.. *
*==============================
Wolfsburg 0-0 Bayer Leverkusen corners  7min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Wolfsburg .. void ..
============================
Reims 0-0 Lyon .. France 71min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,12
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Reims looose.. 
============================
Crvena Zvezda 2-0 Kolubara corners Serbia 30min
Over 3,5 corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Crvena Zvezda 4-0 Kolubara *
*Wooon  Bank now ... 1691,71 . *
*===============================
Cologne 1-1 Borussia Dortmund corners Germany 22min
Over 4,5 corners @2,10 ..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Cologne 3-2 Borussia Dortmund *
*Wooon bank now 1697,21 *
*====================================
Westerlo 1-3 Lierse Belgium ht 
Over 9 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Westerlo .. looose.. 
==============================
Cavalier 3-0 Mount Pleasant Jamaica .corners 76min
Over 4,5 corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 20, 2022)

*Cavalier.. loose  
=================================
River Plate 0-0 Boca Juniors Argentina 18min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*River Plate loose ..  
============================
Tauro 2-4 San Francisco Panama corners .. 59min
Over 9,5 corners @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Tauro 3-7 San Francisco *
*Woon bank now 1702,21..  *
*===================================
Brasil de Pelotas 4-2 Ypiranga corners .. Brazil 79min
Over 7,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Brasil de Pelotas *
*Woon bank now 1707,21 *
*====================================
Los Angeles 0-0 Vancouver 9min USA goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Los Angeles 2-1 Vancouver*
*Woon bank now 1712,46.. *
*================================
Rajasthan 0-0 Churchul Brothers goals India 22min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,50
bet 5 (step 1)

Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Rajasthan 2-0 Churchill*
*Woon bank now 1719,96  *
*==================================
Maharlika 0-0 Mendiola Philippines goals 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,02
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Maharlika 0-1 Mendiola*
*Wooon bank now 1725,08 *
*===================================
Wigan u23 1-1 Milwall u23  goals 26min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Wigan u23 looose.. 
=============================
Madura United 2-4 Bali United corners Indonesia  37min
Over 7 asian corners @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Madura united .. void..
==============================
Papua New Guinea 1-0 New Caledonia  22min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Papua New Guinea loose .. 
=================================
Al Qadisiya 0-1 Al Wehda Saudi Arabia goals 15min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Al Qadisiya loose ..  
==========================
Adanaspor 0-0 Eypspor Turkey goals 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Adanaspor loose .. 
==========================
East Riffa1-1 Al Hala Bahrain .. goals 78min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,40
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*East Riffa 1-2 Al Hala *
*Woon bank now 1790,08 .. *
*================================
Sporting u23 1-4 Famalicao u23 78min
Over 5,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Sporting u23 2-4 Famalicao u23 *
*Woon bank now 1795,08 .. *
*============================================
Emelec 1-1 Delfin Ecuador corners 50min
Over 6,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Emelec.. looose.. 
=================================
Pecsi 0-0 Kesckemeti ..Hungary 76min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,50..
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Pecsi .. loose .. 
===========================
Concarneau 0-0 Chatearoux France 53min
Over 1 asian goals @2,15 ..
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Concarneau looose.. 
==================================
Cesena 2-2 Reggiana Italy  84min
Over 4,5 goals @2,50
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Cesena .. loose  
=============================
Ferroviario W 0-1 Flamengo W  23min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 21, 2022)

*Ferroviario W 1-1 Flamengo W ht *
*Wooon bank now 1825,08 .. *
*=========================================
Boston River 1-0 Defensor Sporting Uruguay 60min
Over 2 asian goals @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Boston River void ... 
====================================
Alacranes 0-0 Coras Tepic Mexico goals 60min
Over 1 asian goals @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Alacranes .. loose ..  
================================
Deportivo Cuenca 3-6 Univ Catolica Ecuador corners 70min
Over 11,5 corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Deportivo Cuenca loose ..  
=============================
Independiente Santa Fe 2-0 Atl. Bucamaranga 59min
Over 3 asian goals @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Indep. Santa Fe 3-1 Bucamaranga*
*Wooon bank now 1832,08 *
*=================================
Boroondara 3-5 Melbourne Knights corners Australia 68min
Over 11 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)


Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Boroondara looose..  
==============================
Carsambaspor 0-0 Bayrampasa 25min Turkey
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Carsambaspor 0-1 Bayrampasa *
*Woon bank now 1840,08 *
*===================================
Atletico Progrese u19 0-0 Torque u19 29min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Atletico Progreso u19 looose.. 
====================================
Hapoel Hadera u19 4-0 Hapoel Raanana u19 Israel corners 27min
Over 6 asian ht corners @2,20
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

* Hapoel Hadera u19 6-5 Hapoel Raanana u19*
*Wooon bank now 1847,08 *
*=============================================
 Fayoum 2-9 El Minya egypt corners 55min
Over 15,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 22, 2022)

Martingale system is absolutely not recommended. It will lead to short term success, but long term you are doomed.


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Fayoum loose .. 
========================
Al Ain 5-3 Al Sahel Saudi Arabia corners 80min
Over 9,5 @2,25
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Al Ain .. loose .. 
===============================
Sheff Utd u23 4-1 Coventry u23 goals England 67min
Over 6 asian goals @2,02
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Sheff Utd u 23 .. void .. 
========================
Al-Najma 1-0 Al Itiffac Bahrain goals 67min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 20 (step3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Al Najma 1-1 Al Ittiffac *
*Woon bank now 1852,08  *
*=================================
Kosice 0-0 Skalica goals Slovakia 21min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 22, 2022)

*Kosice 0-1 Skalice *
*Wooon bank now 1857,33*
*===========================
Talente 0-1 Atl Nacional reserves goals Columbia 37min
Over 1,5 ht goals @3,55
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Talente 0-2 Atl Nacional reserves 
Woon bank now 1870,08  
======================================
Pumas Tabasco 0-0 Cimmarones corners Mexico 15min
Over 3asian ht corners @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Pumas Tabasco 4-3 Cimarrones corners*
*Wooon bank now 1875,58 .. *
*===============================================
CSA 4-5 Sport Recife corners .. Brazil 57min
Over 13,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*CSA Looose .. 
======================================
Melbourne Victory 0-0 Western United fc Australia corners 3min
Over 5 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)


Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Melbourne Victory 0-5 Western United corners vooid.. 
============================================
Sivasspor u19 0-0 Goztepe u19 goals Turkey 14min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,15
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Sivasspor u19 3-1 Goztepe u19 .. *
*Wooon bank now 1882,08  *
*=================================
Tokushima Vertis 0-0 Blaublitz corners Japan 3min
Over 4 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Tokushima Vertis 4-3 Blaublitz corners *
*Wooon bank now 1887,08..  *
*====================================
Croatia u19 1-0 Iceland u19 goals 28min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Croatia u19 1-1 Iceland u19 *
*Woon bank now 1892,08  *
*===============================
Japan u23 0-0 Croatia u23 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Japan u23 .. loose .. 
============================
Al Shoalah 0-0 Al Khaleej corners Saudi Arabia 18min
Over 2,5 corners @2,07
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Al Shoalah looose.. 
========================
Belouizdad 0-0 MC Alger Algeria goals 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Belouizdad looose..  
=================================
Potenza 0-0 Paganese Italy goals 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Potenza 0-1 Paganese *
*Woon bank now 1897,08 .. *
*====================================
Romania u19 1-0 Georgia u19 goals 29min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,37
bet 5 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Romania u19 3-1 Georgia u19 *
*Woon bank now 1903,95  *
*==================================
NK Cepin 3-1 Nask Nasice Croatia goals 72min
Over 5 asian goals @2,02
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Cepin 5-1 Nask Nasice *
*Wooon bank now 1909,07  *
*==================================
Senica u19 0-1 Zeleziarne U19 Slovakia goals 76min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Senica u19 looose.. 
============================
Gibraltar 0-0 Grenada .. goals 69min
Over 0,5 ft goals @2,25..
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Gibraltar loose.. 
=========================
Juventus W 0-4 Lyon W corners 63min
Over 7 asian corners @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Juventus W loose .. 
======================
 Hungary u19 0-0 Israel u19 goals  84min
Over 0,5 goals @2,85 
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Hungary u19 loose .. 
============================
Rangers de Talca 1-0 San Luis Chile goals 20min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 23, 2022)

*Rangers de Talca 1-1 San Luis *
*Woon bank now 1944,07 *
*=================================
Union Santa Fe 1-0 Sportivo las Parejas  Argentina 73min
Over 1,5 asian goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Union Santa Fe 1-1 Las Parejas *
*Wooon bank now 1949,07  *
*====================================
Atletico Libertad 1-0 Chacaritas Ecuador goals 19min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,07
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Atl Libertad 1-1 Chacaritas ..*
*Woon bank now 1954,07  *
*=================================
Miami United 0-0 City Soccer USA  79min
Over 0,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Miami fc 1-1 City fc ht*
*Woon bank now 1959,07  *
*=========================================
Australia 0-0 Japan ht goals
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,02 
bet 5 (step 1)

Great strategies only with us, if you want to progress come , indvidual and successful !*
*https://smartbet247.com/live-betting-120322/*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Australia 0-2 Japan ft*
*Wooon bank now 1964,19  *
*================================
Naya Basti 2-3 Church Boys Nepal 80min
Over 5,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Naya Basti looose.. 
==============================
PSIS Semarang 0-2 Persipura Indonesia goals 75min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,15
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*PSIS Semarang 0-4 Persipura*
*Wooon bank now 1970,69 *
*================================
PAOK B 1-1 Pierikos Greece goals 18min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*PAOK B looose.. 
-========================
Olimpique Medea u21 0-0 Tlemcen u21 Algeria 0min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Olimpique Medea u21 looose.. 
========================================
Hungary u21 3-0 San Marino u21 goals 70min
Over 4 asian goals @2,02
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Hungary u21 void...
==========================
Israel u21 5-5 Poland u21 corners 64min
Over 13,5 corners @2,10
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## oliver williams (Mar 24, 2022)

smartbet247com said:


> *Maccabi Tel Aviv u19 loose  ..
> =============================
> Ternana u19 0-0 Cosenza u19 .. italy goals .. 26min
> Over 0,5 goals ht @2,02..
> bet 7 (step 2)*


good luck


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Israel u21 .. loose  
============================
Iraq 4-2 UAE  corners 67min
Over 8,5 corners @2,15..
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Iraq looose.. 
=======================
Weg Taif 0-1 Al Sharq Saudi Arabia goals 65min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,05
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Weg Taif loose.. 
=========================
Sweden 1-0 Czeczh Republic corners 9min
Over 5 asian corners @2,10
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 24, 2022)

*Sweden 3-4 Czezch Republic ht *
*Woon bank now 2015,69  *
*=========================================
Completing the cycle successfully , have a nice evening.*


----------

